

Debunking the Myth of Intuition - gruseom
http://www.spiegel.de/international/zeitgeist/interview-with-daniel-kahneman-on-the-pitfalls-of-intuition-and-memory-a-834407-druck.html

======
mcarvin
Kahneman is a must read for founders trying to better understand users, or
more accurately, the complexities of trying to please users...

